# Hello. New to Cat Forum.



## psykatic (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello everyone.
This is my first time posting although I have visited the site to read the Behavior forums in the past.
I got Blake when he was about 10 weeks old. He and his family (Mom and 4 other siblings) were 'rescued' from a crawlspace. His Mom was fixed and all kittens found homes. I got to keep Blake. He is now a year and a half. He was fixed at 9 months and lives indoors. We go for walks when time and weather permit it. He's energetic, playful, and 'a little mental' as diagnosed by his vet. =0) He does have some strange behaviors, but as I've read in the posts it seems all cats have a bit of 'Jekyll and Hyde' in them. =0)
I will be posting some questions regarding Blake's amazing talents in the Behavior forums and hope I can get some replies from other members.
There are some interesting posts/replies out there!!
It's nice to meet all of you!

K and Blake :blackcat


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome to a fellow Californian! Are you in Northern or Southern Cali? I'm in SoCal; Montclair to be specific.

I'm Renee and I'm owned by Midnight, a black DSH, and her two gray and white boys: Star (DSH) and Lucky (DMH). I've posted pictures of my babies in Meet My Kitty. You should post some pictures of Blake there. We are a picture hungry bunch, as you'll soon find out. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, K and Blake!

We will be needing pictures.


----------



## psykatic (Feb 24, 2008)

*Blake's pics*

I uploaded four pictures of Blake to the Member Galleries.
We live in Northern California. I moved here just over three years ago. I used to live in Fullerton, So. Cal. 

=0)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

:2kitties 

WELCOME K AND BLAKE!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome! sending Blake pets and purrs


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh goody another tuxy kitty. Welcome K and mr Blake. Glad you are here.


----------

